# Suggestions for a first monopod for a 5D3...?



## cayenne (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I've got a tripod coming my way...but I'm thinking I'd like to get a good starter monopod too...both for stills, and maybe even for some video, I have a small concert venue I may be shooting this weekend...small and crowded, no flash...low light and was thinking a nice mono pod might be handy.

Looking for something that will be nice, but not break the bank.

My tripod coming in is a deal I got on a manfrotto:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000V7H8R0/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

I think this comes with a quick release plate...does the monopod also work with quick release? If so..maybe getting one of the manfrotto ones might make for a good, interchangeable system for me?

But looking for any recommendations....regardless of brand, looking for reasonable noob cost.

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 29, 2012)

i just picked up one of these, its pretty solid and light

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220926157059?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## gjoyce3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Get a good carbon fiber pod. I used to use a Manfrotto aluminum unit and after upgrading to a Gitzo (GM2541), I realized how much difference a few ounces make on a long hike. You may want to check out the Feisol brand - I have heard good things about them and they are less than half the price of the Gitzo. 

Most monopods do not come with a quick release plate, but it is fairly easy to add one. Manfrotto makes a nice tilting monopod head with quick release plate that is actually very nice for the price.

Overall, I would say that having a quick release plate is a necessity, but the tilt feature while nice and adding a lot of convenience, may not be necessary depending on what you are shooting.

Good luck!


----------



## cayenne (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello all,

Resurrecting this a bit....I just got my 70-200mm f/2.8 lens, and WOW...it is heavy.

I'm thinking a long day at a fest (and we have tons of them down here in New Orleans) I would think a good monopod would be good to have when lugging this lens and my 5D3 around all day.

Any other recommendations? I have a manfroto tripod and the quick release plate for that...would anyone recommend a good manfroto monopod model, that might work with the same plate system?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 3, 2012)

This is without a doubt the best video monopod I've ever used: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/737980-REG/Manfrotto_561BHDV_1_Fluid_Video_Monopod_W_Head.html


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 3, 2012)

cayenne said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Resurrecting this a bit....I just got my 70-200mm f/2.8 lens, and WOW...it is heavy.
> 
> ...



Yeah make sure you mount that 70-200 on the tripod and not the body, you dont want all that weight pulling on the mount.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 3, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> This is without a doubt the best video monopod I've ever used: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/737980-REG/Manfrotto_561BHDV_1_Fluid_Video_Monopod_W_Head.html


Thank you for the quick reply.

I was trying to figure out the pro/con of a monopod that had 'feet' on them....I mean, I know you'd never leave your camera standing on the feet un-attended....

So, was wondering, are they actually a help for anything? Ever a hindreance? 

Is it perm. attached, or something that comes on / off easily?

Thanks in advance!!

cayenne


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


 
Yes, get a QR plate designed for the lens and keep it in place.

I'd get a monopod that had a simple ball head and the same QR plate as your tripod.
First, consider if you want to switch to the much more universal Arca Swiss style QR plates. Your Manfroto head can be adapted to take them, mine is. Then, in the future only buy heads that accept Arca Swiss compatible plates. That opens you up to a much wider range of options rather than being tied to Manfroto.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 3, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yes, get a QR plate designed for the lens and keep it in place.
> 
> I'd get a monopod that had a simple ball head and the same QR plate as your tripod.
> First, consider if you want to switch to the much more universal Arca Swiss style QR plates. Your Manfroto head can be adapted to take them, mine is. Then, in the future only buy heads that accept Arca Swiss compatible plates. That opens you up to a much wider range of options rather than being tied to Manfroto.



+1 - I started with the Manfrotto RC2 system, and it was a weak link. There's a bit of play still when the plate is locked, which makes fine positioning on a tripod/ballhead a challenge sometimes. 

I had a Manfrotto 694CX monopod with a 234 tilt head. The head is fine for lenses up to your 70-200/2.8 (I used it frequently with a gripped 7D 100-400). The 234 head comes in two flavors, one with an RC2 clamp, the other with just a 1/4"+3/8" reversible stud. I got the latter and put a Wimberley C-12 clamp on it for quick release with Arca-Swiss plates (a Wimberley P-20 on my 70-200/2.8, I now have a mix of Wimberley and RRS plates on all collared lenses). 

Also, consider a Blackrapid strap for when you're carrying the lens around all day - much better than a neck strap. Attach the BR strap to the lens plate (if Manfrotto RC2, get the BR FastenR-T1 to replace the Manfrotto D-ring, if using an Arca plate, get a small clamp like the Kirk QRC-1" and connect the BR lug to that).


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 5, 2012)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/387806-REG/Manfrotto_685B_685B_NeoTec_Monopod_Deluxe.html

I have one of these because it will adjust up and down easily. Keep in mind however that it's a bit heavy and it doesn't compress down as small as others. I like it for it's intended purpose though. In your case, I think I might prefer to just go lighter and use my Black Rapid strap. Unless it's going to be super dark, (then you should just use a super fast prime), consider taking a lighter 70-200 f4 telephoto or maybe the 24-105. Or there's the other carbon fiber monopod option! Let us know what you end up doing. Sounds like some fun shooting whatever you decide!

Rusty


----------



## cayenne (Dec 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, get a QR plate designed for the lens and keep it in place.
> ...



Hm...well, I'm in a bit of confusion...will have to research more, etc.
Wish there was a really good camera store here locally, so I could see all these different options in person.

I was about to go for that manfrotto earlier in this thread..but with info in this AND my Quick Release plate thread....I need to sit and think where I wanna to.

The ArcaSwiss type seems the way to go, but I can't really do that with that manfrotto monopod which has a different plate system than even the manfrotto tripod I got.....grrrrrrr

So...trying to figure what to do with so many variables....but this is the time to figure it out, before I get in much deeper.

C


----------



## titokane (Dec 6, 2012)

DB said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > This is without a doubt the best video monopod I've ever used: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/737980-REG/Manfrotto_561BHDV_1_Fluid_Video_Monopod_W_Head.html
> ...



I can also vouch for the 561BHDV-1. It's really a tremendous thing (though a bit pricey) and it works with the 501 QR system I use on my tripod -- a HUGE benefit. Quick release plates are much more useful when you can change between stabilizers quickly.

Which is why instead of the 561BHDV-1, I'd recommend the 560B-1. It uses the same QR system as your tripod. Only downside is that it doesn't have the video head, but my first monopod didn't either and it was still a fantastic tool for photo and video alike. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/434422-REG/Manfrotto_560B_1_560B_1_Fluid_Video_Monopod.html

I wasn't sure about the feet at first, but the first time you use a monopod with a fluid cartridge and feet your mind is completely blown. Also, I've used the RC2 based monopod with an XH-A1 on top boomed over a crowd and never had any fear about stability. Lock it down tight and you should be ok.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 6, 2012)

Not to knock anything so far and maybe I missed it but what light are you shooting in? Night or day? Because I rarely use a monopod anymore, esp if I'm walking around all the time, even at night. (For stills that is.) Are you shooting video per chance or just stills? People on stage perhaps? I can hand hold down to 1/15 - 1/25 if I'm lucky or can find a pole or something to lean against. And even then the rest of the world has to cooperate and be still for me. I'm just trying to imagine the situation where you are walking around an outdoor fair with friends and you're carrying a big camera, big lens and all of it attached to a monopod along with possibly a backpack. Sounds a bit tiring if you ask me. And how are you going to carry your beer and turkey leg???


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 6, 2012)

cayenne said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Resurrecting this a bit....I just got my 70-200mm f/2.8 lens, and WOW...it is heavy.
> 
> ...



I was in the same situation- I have the Manfrotto RC2 system and after I bought my 70-200 I also got the BlackRapid Tripod connector (or is it fastener?) exclusively for the lens- so I was also looking for a cheap compatible monopod. 
I picked up a used 3216 ( I think it's called the 679B nowadays). I think it costs ~80 with the ballhead (or a tilt-head maybe). It feels sturdy enough, and I don't plan to tax that ballhead much since it's a monopod after all...
I agree with Neuro that the RC2 ballhead has play. The 49X series might be better as they have a friction control knob (first-hand experience, anyone?). Manfrotto is not a permanent solution but I guess it will have to do for now.


----------



## bycostello (Dec 6, 2012)

anything manfrotto....


----------



## dlleno (Dec 11, 2012)

lots of choices out there, but depending on your expected utilization consider jumping straight to the gitzo. the quick release system is just, well, what can I say. Also don't forget to consider that actual monopod length needs may be longer than you might think at first glance, and if you are tall that could narrow your choices. it certainly did for me  . 

1. if you expect to point your camera upward (into trees for example), the monopod needs to be tall enough so that you can look up into the camera viewfinder with lens pointed where you want it. 

2. you can acheive greater stablity by putting the monopod behind one foot. that means the monopod has to be about as tall as you are. 

heads -- personally I'm not a fan of ballheads on a monopod (too much freedom of movement when you can rotate the monopod itself) but a great many others like it, so consider researching that further. I just prefer the restriction of the two-axis head from RRS. In fact I brought in a modified manfroto 234 head (name escapes me) and sent it right back and ordered the RRS -- which by the way I found to be expensive but wahoo does that piece ever perform on the gitzo.


----------



## K3nt (Dec 12, 2012)

For cheap and durable I found the Velbon UP-400 hard to beat. It's not very beautifully designed, nor does it weigh very little, but it's sturdy and you can attach a suitable head to it is you so wish, I don't, I just screw it on to the bottom of the camera and pod-away.


----------



## revup67 (Dec 31, 2012)

After weeks of considering about 7 different models I ultimately chose the Gitzo GM3551 for several reasons: it's lightweight (1.4 lbs) carbon fiber, goes above 6 feet - great for when you are amidst crowds or need to get above bushes etc. at 75" inches, lifetime warranty, supports up to 39.6 lbs., when collapsed it's roughly 21 inches (smaller than all others in its range)..I kept thinking lightweight, compact, height were 3 key ingredients when shopping for a monopod. I also considered the Manfrotto 562B-1 and Feisol CM-1473 both of which have legs or feet. I stopped and thought you can pivot a monopod in any direction so thought the feet added to the weight and others complained about the rubber stoppers coming off on the Manfrotto as well as dirt getting into the ball at its base. The feet would also add to the circumference of the entire monopod so when folded upright and positioned in my backpack's external pocket it may not fit and / or may not be suitable for your carrying bag (its another limitation to consider)..thus the Gitzo was the least restricting in this area as well. I've got the AcraTech Ballhead GP-s ballhead (flips as a Gimbal) which is small and compact and can easily support the 5DM3 along with the 400mm 5.6 L lens...so this was the final path I had chosen.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=invoice&A=details&Q=&sku=569171&is=REG
Acratech GP-s Ballhead http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=acratech+gp-s&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ta&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 2, 2013)

dlleno said:


> I just prefer the restriction of the two-axis head from RRS. In fact I brought in a modified manfroto 234 head (name escapes me) and sent it right back and ordered the RRS -- which by the way I found to be expensive but wahoo does that piece ever perform on the gitzo.



I've got a RRS MH-02 head on their MC-34 monopod - a truly excellent setup!


----------



## dlleno (Jan 2, 2013)

RickSpringfield said:


> I haven't used it a ton because I just got it. But I would definately check out the GITZO GM3551. The max height is 75.6" (192cm) which gives you alot of reach. As for build quality, ... I can definately say its top notch. Feels like you could thwart attackers ... but yet its light.
> 
> I also should mention that you have to bring your own ball head to the table as this doesn't come with a head.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/569171-REG/Gitzo_GM3551_GM3551_6X_Carbon_Fiber.html



+1. 3551 is what I own (see previous post) and I find it wonderful. Also my suggestion is to be careful or at least consider trying (if not researching thoroughly) the options for a monopod head. the RRS MH-02 head is my personal favorite. Consider, for example, that a body plate and a lens plate are oriented differently, which may become important. A ballhead has too many degrees of freedom 

good info here

http://reallyrightstuff.com/websiteinfo.aspx?fc=75

As I mentioned in my previous post, the manfroto 239 (and variants -- I tried the kirk mpa-1 flavor and sent it back) is just not in the same league as the RRS. Preferences abound, to be sure, but this is what I'm using, both in the field and in church, lol. very solid feel, large knobs, etc. this thing just works:

http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=MH-02-Pro

on edit: Neuro is right; I just hit the send button too soon


----------



## curtisnull (Jan 2, 2013)

Just skip to the best and get a Gitzo. I've owned several Bogen/Manfrotto monopods and tripods over the years. The Manfrotto's are good but tend to fall apart after a few years. The Gitzo keeps on going.


----------



## dlleno (Jan 2, 2013)

curtisnull said:


> Just skip to the best and get a Gitzo. I've owned several Bogen/Manfrotto monopods and tripods over the years. The Manfrotto's are good but tend to fall apart after a few years. The Gitzo keeps on going.



I love the height of the 3551, so +1 on this. the RRS will be top drawer as well if its length is sufficient. the only reason I didn't go "all RRS" (monopod and head) is because of the 67.25" height.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 2, 2013)

dlleno said:


> curtisnull said:
> 
> 
> > Just skip to the best and get a Gitzo. I've owned several Bogen/Manfrotto monopods and tripods over the years. The Manfrotto's are good but tend to fall apart after a few years. The Gitzo keeps on going.
> ...



I'm still in a quandry about this....so, trying to figure out what quick release system I'm going to go with, and base my monopod, and figure what to do about my existing tripod (manfrotto)...and heads and systems to hook on my rhino slider when it arrives...

So, this thread I'm still researching through....likely gonna be a couple months after I pay off xmas stuff (for me and others), and I'll revisit this one.

If I somehow get lucky enough to get selected by the folks for the amateur section of the New Orleans Jazz Fest photographer volunteers they allow in...I'll definitely be wanting a monopod to take in for that.

C


----------



## cayenne (Jan 16, 2013)

DB said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > This is without a doubt the best video monopod I've ever used: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/737980-REG/Manfrotto_561BHDV_1_Fluid_Video_Monopod_W_Head.html
> ...



Hi all,

Ok, I'm revisiting this because I think I've found a great deal....

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?Top+Nav-Search=&Q=&A=endecaSearch&sts=ma&InitialSearch=yes&N=0&O=&Ntt=SPE13Q6GPT price looks right.

My question is...is this QR an Arca Swiss compatible QR plate system? I want to get to this type I believe from the posts I"ve had on this thread and another one (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11360.0 ) on QR systems...

THere are some B&H deals going on with the current lessons going on there, and I think they end at midnight tomorrow, so I'm trying to decide what to do. This monopod above, I believe is the 561 BHDV.

There also appears to be a fluid head too...which I might want to get to replace my current manfrotto, that has what I think is called the RC QR...which I want to get away from. Please look at this one:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?Top+Nav-Search=&Q=&A=endecaSearch&sts=ma&InitialSearch=yes&N=0&O=&Ntt=SPE13HLF8C

Does this use the same QR system as the monopod above?

Lastly, I have the manfrotto 055XDB...with the fluid head that came with it (128RC), that used the RC QR...I don't see how just by looking at it, to replace the head, but can this be done with the fluid head listed above?

Again, I'm wanting to get the same QR system I can use across multiple things...I have a rhino slider coming in soon, and I'll want to get a head and plate system for that...which I can use the same QR system for going rapidly between slider, monopod to tripod....

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## cayenne (Jan 16, 2013)

cayenne said:


> DB said:
> 
> 
> > Axilrod said:
> ...



Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


This sale ends at midnight tonight...and I'd appreciate some help with the monopod/plates issue, I want to plan for new purchases that will allow me to use on QR system across all of them...and I've heard this is a GREAT monopod, but needing to buy one that will work with a common QR system going forward, and if this 501 plate system is arca swiss compatible, it sounds like it would be the way to go..?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 16, 2013)

cayenne said:


> ...if this 501 plate system is arca swiss compatible, it sounds like it would be the way to go..?



Sorry, but it's not. The 501PL and 504PL plates used by the two B&H items you linked are interchangeable (the 504 is a longer version of the 501), but they're compatible only with certain Manfrotto heads. If you want to convert Manfrotto 501-compatible heads to work with Arca-Swiss plates, you need the Kirk SQRC-501PL ($150).


----------



## cayenne (Jan 16, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > ...if this 501 plate system is arca swiss compatible, it sounds like it would be the way to go..?
> ...



*sigh*...ok.

Hey, THANK YOU for all the help and info.

I think I'm gonna go with this...and later, bite the dust, and do this conversion.

Again..thank you for the help!!

C


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 17, 2013)

By the way, I know some people may have issues with the Manfrotto QR plates (the fact that the system wobbles even when locked in) but I think the bigger problem is the friction lock on the ballhead- so even if you switch out the QR plate for an Arca-Swiss style mount you don't resolve the main issue.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 17, 2013)

sagittariansrock said:


> By the way, I know some people may have issues with the Manfrotto QR plates (the fact that the system wobbles even when locked in) but I think the bigger problem is the friction lock on the ballhead- so even if you switch out the QR plate for an Arca-Swiss style mount you don't resolve the main issue.



I had minor issues with both, actually. I started with the 488RC2 ballhead, and that head 'settles' under load (you need to 'aim high' to compensate, by a varying amount depending on the lens), plus there's the issue with the RC2 plate being loose even when locked. The Manfrotto 468MG hydrostatic head solves the issue of the settling ballhead - that thing locks tight, and with minimal effort. Replacing the RC2 clamp with a Wimberley C-12 solved the plate issue, resulting in a very good ballhead. 

Still...a 468MG plus Wimberley C-12 combo is over $300 new, and that's pretty close to the Really Right Stull BH-40 at $375. I bought the 468MG used for a great price, but IMO, if buying new the BH-40 would be the better way to go.

FWIW, I am actually selling my Manfrotto 190CXPRO4 and Arca-Swiss converted 468MG - the buyer is due to show up in less than an hour. Nothing 'wrong' with the setup from a support standpoint, I'm selling it because I want something shorter as a travel tripod. The 190CXPRO4 fits in my Storm im2500 carryon hard case, but barely and only with the head removed - I wanted something that would fit without removing the head, and not compromise stability. Not coincidentally, a Really Right Stuff TQC-14 with BH-30 LR is on a UPS truck for delivery to me this morning.  The RRS setup is much shorter (tripod + ballhead are shorter than the 190CXPRO4 legs alone), lighter, the same height with the center column down, and is substantially stronger. How much stronger? The legs are rated at 25 lbs, but to give you an idea of how conservative RRS' support ratings are, check out the video where RRS owner Joe Johnson puts a medium format camera on the 25-lb rated tripod...then swings _himself_ from the legs).


----------



## ahab1372 (Jan 18, 2013)

Do tell: Did you do the swinging thing? Or your kids?
Really cool stuff


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 18, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> Do tell: Did you do the swinging thing? Or your kids?
> Really cool stuff



I started to try it with the Manfrotto 190CXPRO4, with just a fraction of my weight the legs started bowing inward alarmingly, I stopped immediately. As soon as I unpacked the TQC-14, I tried it.  Almost no flex when supporting my weight.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jan 19, 2013)

That is impressive. Probably not the primary application of a tripod for most users, but I can imagine that it feels good to know that this tripod will not any blur to the pictures, and most likely will last a long time.


----------

